# Feeding locusts



## belly1968 (Feb 13, 2014)

New to this was wondering what's the best way to feed locusts without them escaping all over the place? Do I put them in the fridge for a minute or two? What's best ....please help
Thanks Andy


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

what size are you feeding Andy? my large locust I feed using tweezers and I put them in a tubular Tupperware container so they don't jump out, dust them with calcium in the tub as well.
small ones are much more fun:devil: yes you can put them in the fridge for 5 minutes to calm them down (tweezers are out of the question).

get a cricket keeper and gut load them in this.


----------



## belly1968 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks I will get a cricket keeper I think, they mostly hang on the lid but some will go in the tubes I think


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

you could make a feeder hoover :gasp: WTF is that I here you ask....

get a large bottle (coke bottle or similar) get some hose (I use 10mm water pump hose from the garden centre). cut a hole for the bottle halfway up and push the hose in. cut the top of the bottle so it fits onto your hoover hose. the adjustable power ones are best. get some net or tights and put these over the hoover hose and push this into the bottle.
what should happen is you use the small hose to hoover up your hoppers, they go into the bottle and fall to the bottom of the bottle. you may need to turn the suction down on the hoover:2thumb: once you are done you take out the hoover hose and tip them straight into a bowl in the viv.
I have 50 baby beardies and this is a great poop scooper and viv cleaner as well, you can get all around the viv without loosing any babies.
if you want a picture let me know.


----------



## belly1968 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sounds a good idea I my try that but my dyson would suck the life out of them lol! I may try it tho, post a pic I,m pretty sure what it looks like:2thumb:


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

here you go


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Pooters work on small locusts too.. 
Anyone know where I can get replacement tubes for cricket keepers??? 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------

